# Suggestions for red cherry berried shrimp



## loj04 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hi guys,

I have a dilemma about what to do with my red cherry berried shrimps in my 55 gallon tank. I received about 20 red cherry shrimp about 1.5 months ago, of which 5 cherries have survived and become berried (maybe 3 weeks ago). 

I have 7 Neon tetras, 4 Rummy nose tetras, and 5 Corys in a 55g moderately planted tank cohabiting with my shrimp, but I'm worried that when the babies are born, they'll be decimated by their fishy roommates.

There are a few options I've come up with:

1. I've netted out 4 of the shrimp and placed them in a Marina Fine Mesh Fish Net Breeder in the same tank. I was considering leaving them in there until the shrimp are born. They have some water lettuce and java moss type cover in there, but it is a pretty small area for them to run around in, and it is kind of a long time from birth>becoming large enough to be with the other tank inhabitants. 

2. I have a small dry 1g aquarium at my office that I could move the shrimp to where they would have more space, but it hasn't been cycled yet (but would it need to be with 5 cherrys and the plants I'd put in there)? I'd prob just take the 1 gallon from my aquarium and take some moss, water lettuce, and maybe the stagnant Anacharis.

3. Just leave them in the tank and let the shrimplets fend for themselves.

Also, is there a good timeline for when I would have to make my decision (IE when would the shrimplets be born). I've heard that the eggs develop eyes when they're about to be born, but what day would that be and how much time left would I need?

Thanks!

J Lo


----------



## DrEd (May 5, 2009)

It you really want to breed your shrimp, then only otto should be allowed in your tank. I don't have much luck with those breeder net (but with fish fries only). Maybe a separate tank is better. 

As for those eggs, I never saw those eyes, maybe I have poor eyesight, lol. My experience is: at the beginning, those eggs look like some solid dots; then (~3-4 wks) when you notice that they become kind of fuzzy or even transparent, it's about the time. 

Good luck.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmm, that is quite a dilemma. I think I'd probably choose option 4: Get at least a 5 (10 is preferable) gallon cheaply and set it up simply for future berried females. With that many fish it's going to be tough for them or their babies to survive. Sure, if you did nothing there is a chance some of the babies would survive left to their own devices and crevices to hide in. If you really want shrimp and to breed shrimp you'll likely want to setup a shrimp only tank at some point.

I've done the floating breeder and it didn't really work well. A few babies slipped out, some got too close to the edges and were siphoned to death by fish, and others survived fine but it was very difficult when it came time to move them to another tank. Algae had grown, I was worried about circulation issues or overheating, and they were tough to transfer when you start lifting the net out of the tank.

The one gallon really should be cycled or you risk losing adults and babies. One gallon isn't really a decent living situation for them either though could possibly work in a bind if you put in loads of plants from an established tank.

When I mention a simple 10 or so gallon tank I mean simple. Basic $10 tank, simple $10-$15 lighting fixture with two bulb sockets, replace with 15 - 26w 6500kdaylight cfls $10 and a small heater $10. The most expensive thing could well be the substrate, I like flourite or ADA amazonia but I have rich tastes at times. Something more simple could work. Then lots and lots of moss and or subwassertang or hornwort. Possibly a tiny bit of driftwood and lastly a simple hang-on-back water filter with as much sponge material crammed in as possible, skip the carbon dealies or "special" bio material packages.

Well, interestingly that seemed even more simple in my head before I typed it out. It could total around $70 or if you are lucky and have a craigslist or freecycle network where you live could be amazingly cheap. I've gotten a few secondhand tanks with loads of freebies thrown in for cheap or free on those websites.

Hope something in there helps.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I second DrEd AND dgphelps.... if the idea is to breed them, get them a separate environment. NO fish.

you also COULD go with a 10-20 gallon plastic container (like for mixing concrete) with a sponge filter (won't suck up any babies)
minmal lighting and some floating plants... 
this would be more of a utilitarian setup... it certainly would NOT be pretty to look at, but as long as the shrimp have clean water, plants and food (and NO predators) ... I think that's about as good as it gets for a shrimp 

(BTW, dgphelps' blog www.shrimpfanatic.com is a great resource... take his advice  )


----------



## loj04 (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks guys!

Well my idea was to just raise the shrimplets in the 1 gal until they get big enough to go back into the 55g, so the 1 gal would just be a shrimplet raising tank (and I'd like something to look at while I pretend to work at my desk), so it wouldn't be a permanent home for them. I might keep a few in there but once I get a good colony going in my 55 gallon I'd probably not worry so much about moving berried shrimps, as the number of breeding shrimp should outpace the loss rate.

Basically, I'd hope to only keep them in the 1 gal for a few weeks at my office til they get big enough, net them out, and dump them back in the 55g when they get big enough, which shouldn't be that big since none of my fish eat even those dried freshwater fish food shrimp (scuds). How long would that take?

I might get a 5 gal, but a 10 gal is really too much for my apartment with a 55g already, and too large for my desk, I think.

hmmm....I'll think over this.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Buy at least a 5 gallon. Screw the 2 gallon tanks friend!
5 gallon can and will support your shrimps.


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

10G has same price as 5G, why bother buy tank smaller than 10G?


----------



## rod (Aug 10, 2005)

I've been raising Red Cherry Shrimp for over 3 years now. I just put a 10 gal by the window where it gets a few hours of sun. Filled 1/3 with Fava moss and some wood pieces. It has four spounge filters going on one air pump. Yes it's overkill but the shrimp gather on them and pick at something on them. It gets enough algae growing on it to grow out the Bristlenose I raise. The only problem with the shrimp seems to be making sure there doesn't get to be to many or they become stunted and loose color.


----------

